# bottom tool/task bar disappears



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

used to always be there (for years). Now I can only make it appear by hitting esc and ctrl at the same time. (4-8x) before it shows itself. What happened or what did I do to cause this? TIA.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Right click on a black part of the taskbar, then select Properties. On the Taskbar tab, uncheck "Auto-hide the taskbar."


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

was already unchecked when I looked. Am I cursed with a curse?


----------



## BadFordRanger (Apr 26, 2014)

Nevada said:


> Right click on a black part of the taskbar, then select Properties. On the Taskbar tab, uncheck "Auto-hide the taskbar."


Well homebody, I am thankful to you for asking this question because my toolbar suddenly went from the bottom to the top right side the other day and I hated it there. 
I did what Nevada told you too, and thank you too Nevada, because I got my tool bar back where I have always had it. Much, much nicer that way. 
But mine was already unclicked also but I right clicked the black area and clicked on properties, bottom, and Walla, it went back home. 
Thanks again Nevada. 
Now homebody, I am not sure about it, but I would expect that if you right clicked anywhere on the edge of your screen you will get the window that says properties and do as Nevada said and it will fix it. 

Godspeed

Ranger


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

homebody said:


> was already unchecked when I looked. Am I cursed with a curse?


Look again please, then if "Auto-hide the task bar" really is unchecked, then restart your computer.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

and afterwards, right click on an empty space on your toolbar, and click "lock taskbar" and prevent stuff from accidentally moving around....


----------

